# How do YOU dismount?



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Truly depends on who I am getting off of and where. 

Standard - swing right leg over rump, touch ground, remove left foot

Young/training/tall horse - swing right leg over rump, lean towards offside, remove left foot and slip quietly to ground

At an event - depends on the crowding. I get off right or left side - mount right or left side. If I have been sitting for a long time, one leg is usually hooked on the horn and I might swing that so I am sitting sideways and just slide down.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I was taught to swing my leg over, lean towards offside and remove left from stirrup, then slide down by my instructor. This is in case the horse starts to spook as you're dismounting. Having started quite a few youngsters I think it's a good idea,lol


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

mls said:


> Truly depends on who I am getting off of and where.
> 
> Standard - swing right leg over rump, touch ground, remove left foot
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I learned when i was about 10 (20 years ago) to remove both feet from stirrups, swing my right leg over and land on the ground, on my feet.. haha

so, skip ahead those 20 years, i'm riding again and my new coach teaches to dismount the way you said you would dismount a younger horse. She's never corrected me, just hasnt really said anything.


----------



## stormyous (Mar 8, 2012)

Jacksmama said:


> I was taught to swing my leg over, lean towards offside and remove left from stirrup, then slide down by my instructor. This is in case the horse starts to spook as you're dismounting. Having started quite a few youngsters I think it's a good idea,lol


same....


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Hrm. I must do it the sketchy way... I take both feet out of stirrups then swing my right leg over, holding myself up off the saddle with my arms then drop to the ground facing the horse the same way I would mount.


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

jinxremoving said:


> Hrm. I must do it the sketchy way... I take both feet out of stirrups then swing my right leg over, holding myself up off the saddle with my arms then drop to the ground facing the horse the same way I would mount.



that's what i've been doing also.
guess i'm sketchy too!


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

jinxremoving said:


> Hrm. I must do it the sketchy way... I take both feet out of stirrups then swing my right leg over, holding myself up off the saddle with my arms then drop to the ground facing the horse the same way I would mount.


This is how I do it as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

jinxremoving said:


> Hrm. I must do it the sketchy way... I take both feet out of stirrups then swing my right leg over, holding myself up off the saddle with my arms then drop to the ground facing the horse the same way I would mount.


I also do it this way (it's the way I was taught); I can't imagine leaving my foot in the stirrup - my horse is way too tall. It seems like that could end in disaster for me.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was taught to free both feet (english), rt leg over rump and slide off. Not the most graceful but the safest way to do it. With western I'll make sure only the ball of my foot is barely in the stirrup, hold the horn with rt hand, reins in left, rt leg over rump and step down.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Jacksmama said:


> I was taught to swing my leg over, lean towards offside and remove left from stirrup, then slide down by my instructor. This is in case the horse starts to spook as you're dismounting. Having started quite a few youngsters I think it's a good idea,lol


If the horse suddenly spooks while you're dismounting and you are *just* about to remove your left foot from the stirrups, throwing you off balance, wouldn't that increase the likelihood of you getting dragged if the horse wants to bolt? I was always under the assumption that it's safer to take both feet out of the stirrup while *still sitting* in the saddle before attempting to dismount but clearly some people think the other way is safer?


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

jinxremoving said:


> If the horse suddenly spooks while you're dismounting and you are *just* about to remove your left foot from the stirrups, throwing you off balance, wouldn't that increase the likelihood of you getting dragged if the horse wants to bolt? I was always under the assumption that it's safer to take both feet out of the stirrup while *still sitting* in the saddle before attempting to dismount but clearly some people think the other way is safer?


That's what I was taught... both stirrups out first, so you're squarely balanced should the horse do anything funny.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Mostly I kick my R foot out of the stirrup, lean my body over the saddle, kick the L foot out and jump down backwards. When I was in really good shape, and riding English, I'd kick both feet out, cross my R leg over the cantle and hop down forwards.
I will step down if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Both feet out of stirrups, lean forward, right leg over, touch down lightly.
Just how I've always done it. Don't think I'd leave my left foot in the stirrup incase anything happened


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I drop my stirrups and slide off (usually holding a mane on withers for my convenience).


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, even doing young horses I'd have said that both feet out is the safest way. They are less likely to panic if they move as you're sliding down, and you can slip down and be free of them instantly, rather than having a foot still in a stirrup and not being able to get free. In fact, when we're back horses, I don't even ride with stirrups until I feel reasonably sure that I can ride without them freaking out - I'd rather be able to get off as quick as possible rather than encourage them to bronc to get me off.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Take right foot out of stirrup, put hands on saddle, swing leg over while keeping balance right over saddle and not in my left stirrup, touch down and take my left stirrup out.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Dismount shishmount... thats what falling is for! :lol:

Actually I do the- "both feet out of stirrups, lean forward, right leg over, touch down lightly" way.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried to dismount back on mounting block couple weeks back (after I was done with riding). But I missed the block...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

30 years ago: Kick both feet out of stirrups, lean forward with hands on either side of horse's neck, swing right leg back, up, and over horse, and drop lightly to my feet beside him.

Now: Tell horse, 'Stand still, dammit!', kick both feet out of stirrups, grab mane with both hands, swing right leg back, up, and goose horse in butt by dragging right foot along his hindquarters, slide down side of horse trying not to get gouged by left stirrup, and fall in a crumpled heap at his feet.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Unless I wish to face the wrath of an irate trainer, both feet out of stirrups before doing anything else. If you leave a foot in a stirrup and the horse bolts, you will almost certainly end up being dragged. 

My horse is so used to it that if I kick both feet out of my stirrups he comes to a dead halt "Hey, rides over!". Particularly useful if I lose my stirrups because he's being a twit!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I do it the way I was originally taught 35+ years ago . Remove right foot from iron, swing over croup. Then remove left foot and drop down. Although now, due to arthritis in both knees, I tend to lay on the saddle just a little as I slide down to minimize the hit on my knees, however, I can do it the other way without leaning if I have to.

The barn I ride at cringes at this as they teach the other method to kick both feet free, swing right leg over and drop. Since I am on my own horse, however, and not a school horse, they can't really say anything and I trust my horse not to bolt though I can get down very quickly if he starts walknig off or skipping around..I just don't "hover" as long with my left foot still in the iron and I won't lean on the saddle as I drop.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Delfina said:


> Unless I wish to face the wrath of an irate trainer, both feet out of stirrups before doing anything else. If you leave a foot in a stirrup and the horse bolts, you will almost certainly end up being dragged.
> 
> My horse is so used to it that if I kick both feet out of my stirrups he comes to a dead halt "Hey, rides over!". Particularly useful if I lose my stirrups because he's being a twit!


In english saddles the leathers are designed to come off if pulled backwards... like in a dragging situation. If the bars are flipped up to keep the leathers on it is a violation of the built in safety feature of the saddle. You shouldn't have your foot so far in that you can't slip it out regardless and you should have enough clearance in your iron that first, your riding shoe can't slip through and second, you can't get your foot so far in that it gets stuck.

If the ball of your foot is 4 inches, you should be riding in at least a 4.5-4.75 inch iron. That is why they make the different sizes


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

I also take both feet out of the stirrups, lean forward, swing my right leg over, trying not to hit his butt and then slide down. I learned this the hard way when I left my left foot in the stirrup which caused the saddle to slip off. Luckily, someone was holding my horse because he started to spook. Also, sometimes I just take my feet out of the stirrups, lean forward & swing my right foot over and jump down to the ground.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Both feet out of the stirrups, then swing/leap/slide to the ground. I feel it's the safest dismount.

Leaving my left foot in the stirrup sounds like I'd kill myself what with the shortness of my legs and the height of the horse I ride. =P


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> 30 years ago: Kick both feet out of stirrups, lean forward with hands on either side of horse's neck, swing right leg back, up, and over horse, and drop lightly to my feet beside him.
> 
> Now: Tell horse, 'Stand still, dammit!', kick both feet out of stirrups, grab mane with both hands, swing right leg back, up, and goose horse in butt by dragging right foot along his hindquarters, slide down side of horse trying not to get gouged by left stirrup, and fall in a crumpled heap at his feet.


30 years ago I didn't use a saddle rode bareback so just swing down reverse of swinging up. Now it depends on which horse I ride my Icelandic's I kick out both feet out and swing my what ever foot over the rump and hop down. On my bigger horses I leave one foot barely in until my other foot is on the ground, or ride the horse next to the horse trailer and get off using the fender as a mounting block.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I was taught as a child to remove my feet from both stirrups before leaving the saddle. Like others have said, it seems the safest method should the horse decide to spook or bolt.

As an adult, I had an instructor tell me I was doing it wrong, wanting me to leave my left foot in the stirrup until I was on one side of the horse, and then remove it before dropping down. However, I pretty much ignore this advice as I would much rather be safe... and the one time she made me do it like she told me to, I ended up getting my foot caught and pulled a shoulder muscle on the way down. Good times.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

jinxremoving said:


> If the horse suddenly spooks while you're dismounting and you are *just* about to remove your left foot from the stirrups, throwing you off balance, wouldn't that increase the likelihood of you getting dragged if the horse wants to bolt?...


Not if your foot matches the size of your stirrup. I base that on my ops check 3 years ago, when I had my right leg over my mare's rump when she half reared, spun 180, and bolted. Based on where I hit the ground, I must have stayed with her until the bolt, but my foot had slipped into the stirrup as far as it would go. That is based on the bruise line across my toes, when the top of the stirrup hit them as my foot was wrenched out.

On two other occasions, she simply bolted while I was sliding down. Both times, my right foot hit the ground and my left foot slid out of the stirrup as she left me. And yes, both times she then turned around and looked at me, puzzled that I didn't somehow stay with her...

I always leave my left foot in the stirrup, with just the toe in. That is because at least 2 of my horses freak if I drop down their side. I'd prefer to drop, but they consider that dangerous behavior and will start spinning in panic as I'm sliding down.

BTW - the US Cavalry used to teach both methods as acceptable.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I swing my right leg over, support my weight on the saddle with my arms while I shift my left foot out, then slide down.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

Both feet out of the irons then swing off. Even do it on the young ones.
Sometimes, im so keen to get off a horse as they are walking back in, feet out and off. lol


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I take both out and then leap off basically. I have a very quick and smooth dismount as I hate hitting the cantle at all.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I take both feet out, swing right leg over, and slide off. I've gotten my left foot stuck in my stirrup on the dsimount way too much to keep it in the stirrup while I dismount.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

This is how I've been taught:

Either:
Swing right leg, kick left foot out, land
OR
Kick right leg, land, take left foot out. 

I prefer the second option because I usually get caught up on the saddle trying the first one.

I have also been taught that kicking both feet out and swinging legs over is emergency dismount..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

An emergency dismount doesn't always have to be used in an emergency. I prefer it it over risking getting my foot caught if it twists to a funky angle.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Someone said that the english saddle is designed to prevent drags. I have been dragged in an english saddle, one that had the bars facing backward, for a fair distance. The leather never slipped out - the horse decided he wasn't a twit after all and stopped.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I guess I do it and have done it wrong all along, at least compared to most on here. I dismount either side. Pretty much just the reverse of mounting. I turn the horses head a little to the side I'm getting off. Leaning forward and holding reins and the horn, I swing my leg over and get down in one continuous motion. Once touching the ground I take my foot out of the stirrup. After I get my foot out of the stirrup, I let go of the horn. If the horse should happen to spook I'd either let my foot slip out of the stirrup or pull myself back up into the saddle. 

Preparation is the key to mounting or dismounting safely. Also wearing proper footwear. I know horses can spook at any time but things can be done to prevent that. Prepare your horse before you dismount. By turning its head a little, you are telling it "I'm going to dismount." Some people wiggle their but to precue the horse of the dismount. If the horse should spook, its rear end will move away from you. Also, that is a submissive position for the horse and helps keep it's focus on you. 

Accidents can and will happen but that isn't going to change how I get off a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Someone said that the english saddle is designed to prevent drags. I have been dragged in an english saddle, one that had the bars facing backward, for a fair distance. The leather never slipped out - the horse decided he wasn't a twit after all and stopped.


Granted it is designed to keep dragging from happening but with anything. it isn't a 100% method. Even when they came out with those safety irons..I have seen those fail to release as well and that was on a mount vice dismount.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Both feet out of the stirrups, swing right leg over, slide down the left side, reaching the ground softly. This is how I was taught and how it's safe - leaving a foot in the stirrup can cause an accident if the horse spooks suddenly while the rider is dismounting.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I actually have two ways of dismounting.

a) swing right leg over, lean over the saddle, slide left foot out of stirrup, and drop down.

or

b) fly off face first, usually into mud or brambled- proceeding an unexpected stop or turn!

Why? Well, I'm 4'11. ALL horses are going to be too tall for me to do the other option with xD I also ride many young and spooky horses, so do not want to risk being dragged.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Occassionally I would lift myself over the back of the saddle & slide down off my horse's butt, just because I could. My coach told me not to as this could be hard on his back. So we don't do that around her anymore.


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

I do a backflip with a half twist as my dismount.
I'm weird though.
:lol:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Legs out of stirrups, then you go and swing your right leg around and then push away and land. Its easy for me and my horse i ride is about 16hh id have to check but hes tall and i can easy dismount.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I was taught to never keep your foot in one of the stirrups while your dismounting because it places all of your weight in that stirrup and pulls the sadldle and the horses withers and it is very bad for the horses back . I have always been told to take both feet out of the stirrups , place your reins over the horses withers (in front of the saddle ) , then place your hands FLAT on top of the reins and swing your right leg over his rump and push off his withers landing on your feet with a little bend in your knee to make the landing a little softer and quieter .


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I ride mostly western, but I was always taught to take both feet out of the stirrups before getting off in case the horse decides to take off with one of your feet still hooked. Seemed like sound reasoning.


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

1. Put your reins in your left hand.
2. Take both of your feet out of the stirrups.
3. Lean forward.
4. Grip onto the pommel of the saddle.
5. Swing your right leg over your horses' rump, taking care not to kick him.
6. Swing down onto your two feet.
7. Give your horse a kiss on the nose, and thank him for a wonderful ride.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Step 1: Make the Arab come to a complete stop
Step 2: Scan the area for things that may cause Arab to spook
Step 3: Take feet out of stirrups
Step 4: Repeat step 2
Step 5: Kick right foot over rump, hold body over saddle and drop down
Step 6: Pat horse


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

I'm sure the safest way is to remove both feet from the stirrups first, but being overweight, out of shape, and an only occasional rider currently (I'm horse shopping!), I remove my right foot from the stirrup, swing that leg around and lean over the saddle like when mounting, then take my left foot out of the stirrup and slide down. Between the fact that I ride various horses these days while shopping, and the fact that some of them are rather tall, I find it's a good idea to keep my knees ready for landing so I'm ready no matter how long it takes to get to the ground.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

The best way to dismount from an English saddle is both feet out of stirrups, right leg over the bum and then drop to the floor (making sure to bend your knees to absorb the impact).

Not only is this way safer (less likely to be dragged, the safety bars of an english saddle very rarely actualy work!) but it also prevents you from twisting the tree of your saddle.
It is the same reason why you should mount from a block where ever possible as mounting from the floor can twist the tree of the saddle.

In the UK you will only ever be taught to take both feet out of your stirrups. what you do at home is up to you however!


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

jinxremoving said:


> Hrm. I must do it the sketchy way... I take both feet out of stirrups then swing my right leg over, holding myself up off the saddle with my arms then drop to the ground facing the horse the same way I would mount.



Another sketchy dismounter. Both feet out.


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

ok, i don't feel so wacky! Thanks! 
i'll keep dismounting the way i have been


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

When I was new to horses, I used to take my right foot out, swing it over, take my left foot out, and slide to the ground. I was kind of scared to dismount, but I don't know if that has to do with anything or not.

Now I take both feet out, swing my right leg over and kind of push off gently toward the ground (I don't slide anymore as my shirt had been caught on the saddle one too many times :lol. I bend my knees as I land and straighten up, grab the reins and roll up my stirrups. I don't know if this is the safest or best way to get off but it seems to work pretty well for me.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

If I'm practicing an "emergency dismount" I take both feet out and jump off and away from my horse.
I get on and off both sides to make my horse a little more used to weird things, and for even wear on my stirrup leathers.
Also, I ALWAYS take both feet out, I'ma trail guide at my barn, and one day, while helping a man dismount we had an accident.
He left hi foot in the stirrup and the saddle slid halfway down the horse's side, and his foot got stuck. I also had to cut the girth in order to get the saddle off. Thank god for that horse! She stood there the whole time


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

Huh. Never had to exlain this.. hmm..
well I guess I take out my right stirrup swing my leg over then drop my left stirrup and then hit the ground. Haha I know your supposeed to take both stirrups out though...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I, too, take both feet out hands on my saddle careful not to push down on my horse's withers and I launch myself a good 3 feet from the saddle.

It's good desensitizing for my horse, keeps us both safe (we started green on green...,) and like Faye said I avoid twisting/disturbing my saddle and hurting my horse.

Wouldn't do it any other way!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I practice the involuntary flying dismount, where you majestically land on your bum.


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

either i do what soenjer55 does  or i kick both feet out of my stirrups and awkwardly slide off to my left landing with my left foot then my right while pretty much "hugging" my horses neck.. quite funny to watch, i should get a video XD but thats what happens when i ride english for too long at one time and my legs feel like jello


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Like most, I remove both feet from the stirrups, swing my right leg over and try to land quietly beside my horse. I have to take care not to land heavily, or try to let my left leg land just before my right as I have a partially damaged leg and can't handle ground shock. My mare is very patient with this! 

I do ensure she's standing on level ground and not resting a leg. Nothing worse than a wonky dismount when the horse isn't even >_<


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I've always removed both feet from the stirrups first then swung my right leg over the rump and slid down.. When I first had my belly bar done that was extremely painful (as you can imagine) So instead I swung my right leg over my horses wither and slid to the ground facing away from her.. But she was extremely bombproof and I would not try this on any other horse :lol:


----------



## bettyb (Mar 13, 2012)

Both feet out and sit quietly and softly in the saddle.

Both reins in left hand and hand on withers as for mounting.

Flat of right hand on front of saddle and pivoting to raise your weight out bend the right knee and making sure you don't kick the horse swing it back and up and over the horse and then slide down gently for a couple of inches then drop to the ground keeping hold of the reins.


----------



## Mythical (Nov 23, 2011)

Reins and whip in my left hand, both feet out of the stirrups.
Place my right hand flat against the right hand side of the pommel.
Lean forward and swing my right leg up, then.....somehow end up so my belly is on the seat, both legs are on the horse's left and my head and shoulders are on it's right (very dignified!)
Slide off the saddle and land on both feet facing the left hand saddle flap, ready to loosen the girth and run the left stirrup up.


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

I do a "vaulting dismount". Basically like others have said, both feet out of the stirrups, swing my legs up and over and off. Land facing horse, bending knees to cushion my landing.


----------



## That One Chick (Mar 23, 2012)

jinxremoving said:


> Hrm. I must do it the sketchy way... I take both feet out of stirrups then swing my right leg over, holding myself up off the saddle with my arms then drop to the ground facing the horse the same way I would mount.


Hahaha, that's how I was taught as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I always take both feet out. I've been caught up in my stirrups a few too many times, and yes, they DO fit, as verified by gear checkers at multiple shows and pony club rallies. One of the times I've been caught up in a stirrup was because I was wearing boots with treads and the tread got stuck so when the horse I was on bucked me off I ended up with one foot still in the stirrup... needless to say I bought new riding boots pretty quick after that. Ones with smooth soles! Even so I've been caught up a couple of times since, and dragged once.

My yearling is already used to me jumping up and down by her side, on both sides, so mounting and dismounting won't be a problem when she's broke to ride.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

jenainy said:


> I do a "vaulting dismount". Basically like others have said, both feet out of the stirrups, swing my legs up and over and off. Land facing horse, bending knees to cushion my landing.


Yep yep  Me too.


----------



## Anglotrak (Apr 9, 2012)

I was also taught to remove both feet from the stirrups first and then swinging my right leg over to dismount on the left side.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

Sometimes Fry's nice enough to give me a hand and spins just enough to fling me across the arena.

But on the occasion that I'm initiating the dismount, I take both feet out, swing my right leg over the rump and then launch myself away from the horse. It's really fun when I've gone from riding a 17.2 horse to a little 12h pony because I'm not expecting to hit the ground that soon, usually resulting in some colorful language and awkward stumbling.
Same goes for when the situation is reversed...it's quite unnerving to be hanging in the air longer than anticipated.


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

Western: Leave left foot in, take right foot out, swing right leg over and touch to ground as you remove your left foot, place left foot on ground

English: Take both feet out, swing right leg over and bring together with left leg while holding onto pommel and cantel, drop both feet down to ground (feels epic on horses bigger than 16 hands, feels lame on horses 14.2 hands and under)

Bareback: Swing right leg over while holding onto mane, land with both feet on the ground. (AKA: Emergency dismount)

Stupid: Take both feet out of stirrups, push your self back and out of the saddle with arms, continue until you slide off the back of the horses butt. (Option for guys: Get kicked in the groin before landing) 

Awesome: Take both feet out of stirrups, swing right leg over the withers, hop down, soak in applause from everyone on your awesome dismount.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol FlyingChange.

Backwards: swing left leg over withers so you're sitting sideways. Grab front and back of saddle. Do a backflip, landing on your feet facing your horse.

Just something fun I've done off both my 15.1hh anglo, and a 12.1hh Welshie!


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> lol FlyingChange.
> 
> Backwards: swing left leg over withers so you're sitting sideways. Grab front and back of saddle. Do a backflip, landing on your feet facing your horse.
> 
> Just something fun I've done off both my 15.1hh anglo, and a 12.1hh Welshie!


lol Must try!!! like this?!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep just like that!


----------



## rachelgem (Oct 22, 2011)

I live in Britain, and we are always always always taught to take both feet out the stirrups before dismounting, as it is the safest way. But then in Britain we all wear riding hats, and I've noticed on this forum that Americans and Canadians and some other people ride without a hat, which we are taught is highly dangerous. Maybe Britain's just more safety conscious!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Where I board, we always wear helmets to jump or when we ride greenies. Sometimes we don't when we are doing flatwork.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

When I PLAN to dismount -

Halt the horse {}
Reins in right hand, hand halfway down the neck
Kick right foot out of stirups
left hand just in front of withers
Lean forward, sort of laying on left hand, swing leg around,
at this point my body is facing the way of the horse,
kick out left foot, let go of left hand, 
drop 

When I DON'T plan to dismount, and know I'm a goner -

try very hard to get both feet out of stirrups, grab neck (not mane!) swing leg, push off w/ hands. Go to the side at all costs!!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

rachelgem said:


> I live in Britain, and we are always always always taught to take both feet out the stirrups before dismounting, as it is the safest way. But then in Britain we all wear riding hats, and I've noticed on this forum that Americans and Canadians and some other people ride without a hat, which we are taught is highly dangerous. Maybe Britain's just more safety conscious!


A lot of it has to do with disciplines. I live in Canada and almost all english riders around me wear a helmet, while all of my western friends do not although I do know some western riders elsewhere who always wear a helmet.


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

jinxremoving said:


> A lot of it has to do with disciplines. I live in Canada and almost all english riders around me wear a helmet, while all of my western friends do not although I do know some western riders elsewhere who always wear a helmet.


Where I am, english riders all wear helmets, a few dont but they wear some type of hat (like a baseball hat though not a helmet hat) if little kids are riding they all wear helmet and for me it just depends on the day, if I'm riding english then I for sure wear a helmet, when I'm training too cause you never know when the horse will do something silly because they don't understand what you want or they just lose balance and trip. If I'm riding western and the horse is feeling really calm and balanced then I'll skip the helmet.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

I always do the both feet out of the stirrup method. Any way else feels weird. Other than the unplanned ones, which don't give me enough time to feel weird about the method of dismount.


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

Katyusha said:


> I also do it this way (it's the way I was taught); I can't imagine leaving my foot in the stirrup - my horse is way too tall. It seems like that could end in disaster for me.


Agreed, I think taking both feet out is the safest method.


----------



## dressagegirl77 (Apr 9, 2012)

Where i ride we always do the 'emergency dismount', both feet out of stirrups and swing rt leg around and slide to the ground=)


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

dressagegirl77 said:


> Where i ride we always do the 'emergency dismount', both feet out of stirrups and swing rt leg around and slide to the ground=)


I think this is becoming the standard? My trainer just about had a fit the first time I dismounted and left my left foot in! 

I remember the first time I tried dismounting without the left foot in, the lack of leverage when swinging my right foot over caused it to get stuck on the cantle=me falling on my *** lol. 

I really think that this is the best method to use and doing it the old way (foot in) feels weird now


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Simple: 

• both reins in one and
• both feet out of the stirrups
• swing your right leg over the back of the horse
• Jump down of the horse


----------



## brttnybluev (Apr 16, 2012)

I also do it the sketchy way! but every time I dismount like that I always feel like i'm going to either slide under my horse or fall on my butt. Lol


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Ive always been told to take both feet out of the stirrups, swing my right leg over the horse, and then slide off on my left side with my stomach facing the horse. If there's a little bit of a hill, then I like turning parallel to the slope and then getting off, so then it's a little shorter of a fall. I tried hopping off his tail end once, but it didn't go so well, LOL(x


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Ever since suffering an AC separation of the right shoulder, it's become relatively painful to dismount by taking both feet off and swinging around because at some point in that maneuver most of my weight is borne by my RH shoulder.

So I've switched to keeping my left foot in until I've swung round. I take my foot out of there as soon as my torso lays on the seat, then I slide off.

That takes most of the weight off my injured shoulder.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm...I guess ive been doing this wrong my whole life haha

I want to explain my mounting steps as well and why I do it this way.

When I mount I always take my inside rein pretty short. (Even on dead broke horses). Left hand and reins go on horses neck and grab some mane. Right hand grabs horn and I hop up. I do this so that if the horse goes to buck or acts silly I can quickly grab the horse around into a circle and my right hand is already on the horse. I also stand very close to the horse facing forward the same direction as the horse. I hope this makes sense. lol. Then im out of the way if a horse every tries to kick or anything. Plus Ive seen to may people when they go to get on hang onto the horn with the left hand and the back of the seat on their saddle with their right hand and jump up almost laying across the horse. The horse bucks. Person goes flying over the other side of the horse and can do nothing about the horse acting up. 

At the dismount I do the same thing. Left hand goes on the mane/neck with the reins and right hand on the horn. I swing my right leg over and bring id down to the ground then take my left leg out. I always keep my body in a up right position incase anything does happen. Ive been cause in a funny position before getting on a horse. 3 broken ribs and a broken hip later...


----------

